# First Craft Fair



## donniej (Nov 13, 2009)

I saw an ad for one coming up, I think I'm gonna give it a shot.  Wish me luck


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 13, 2009)

Good luck to you.  Of course take your camera, we need pics.  Also knowing the way you like to do things on a big scale how many bars of soap will you go with?

Bruce


----------



## donniej (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been debating how many to bring... I've got a lot but figured a few hundred bars should suffice.  How many do people usually sell at these things?


----------



## dandelion (Nov 13, 2009)

Good luck, can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## rubato456 (Nov 13, 2009)

yes, pix are a must!


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 14, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> I've been debating how many to bring... I've got a lot but figured a few hundred bars should suffice.  How many do people usually sell at these things?



That is really hard to tell right now.  Most of the time you can as a rough guide expect to sell 4X your table fee.  My last 2 shows have been close to 6X with Christmas on it's way.  I try hard to not run out of anything so I take double of what I think I will need.

Bruce


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck Donnie.
You know your stuff, you make lovely soap, you've researched and tested till the cows come home, you've tinkered with your packaging, your time is now!!
Make sure to take pics and let us know how you go!!
We're all here cheering you on!


----------



## donniej (Nov 16, 2009)

Sadly, I was denied   
Of the 28 registered, 2 are already soapers.... They politely declined.  Not a huge deal though, now I'm going to start looking  8)


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 16, 2009)

I have done alot of shows this year and have been denied twice.  Once for too many soapers booked, and the second was because they did not consider my liquid soaps a craft.  That one made me a little mad but oh well life goes on.

Bruce


----------



## dandelion (Nov 18, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> Sadly, I was denied
> Of the 28 registered, 2 are already soapers.... They politely declined.  Not a huge deal though, now I'm going to start looking  8)



wow, what a bummer...keep your chin up!


----------

